# Help with Strauss' Heldenleben "quotes"



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi! I'm attending a performance of Heldenleben this week. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this.

The wikipedia page states about the part in the piece "The Hero's Works of Peace" (Des Helden Friedenswerke):



> He quotes his early opera Guntram (eight times), his symphonic poems Don Quixote (five times), Don Juan (four), Death and Transfiguration (four), Macbeth (three), Also sprach Zarathustra (three) and Till Eulenspiegel (once). The lieder "Traum durch die Dämmerung", Op 29/1 and "Befreit", Op 39/1, are quoted once each.[7] The melodies lead into the final section.


I can't hear that many quotes! Could anyone help me identify them? Perhaps or the Kempe recording or bar numbers in the score.

I hear Don Juan, of course, bits of Also Sprach Zarathustra...

Thanks!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I wouldn't stress about it. Strauss's idiom was so distinctive that virtually every bar he wrote can sound like a quote of some other bar if you try hard enough. None of which will enhance your appreciation of Heldenleben or its merits as music.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I agree with MarkW. 

If OP would like to check in depth the best solution would be is reading the score of Heldenleben and in addition scores of his other tone poems should be learned as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Wise words, thanks! I did listen to Don Quixote, which I didn't know, a few times and really enjoyed it.


----------

